# Breaking my water



## mommy2beof3

i am 2cm dilated and my husband was going to check me to see if i have progressed any but i was wondering can he break my water if her checks me and if he can do you know any other ways to get dilated faster or contractions going regular i have been having them just off and on though


----------



## happygal

Personally i wouldn't be getting oh to check anything, i especially wouldn't be thinking about him breaking your waters. It can be tricky even for professionals to break waters sometimes. 
If i was you id just try to wait patiently for things to happen when they are ready x


----------



## teal

Completely agree with happygal xx


----------



## tmr1234

No he wouldn't beable to brack your water by doing that they use a hook needle to brack them at the hospital. My dh had a look at mine befor i went in to hospital but couldn't rely tell what was what lol as long as he has clean hands all should be fine


----------



## amjon

I broke my water, but it was already in the birth canal. It was causing pressure and was uncomfortable. It felt much better after I broke it. (Luckily I was on the toilet at the time, so it all went in there.


----------



## mommy2beof3

how did you break your water just woundering


----------



## LouLou78

Goodness me I wouldn't advise him breaking your waters, what would you do if it resulted in a cord prolapse? Leave it to the professionals. :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

Unless your partner actually knows how to check for dialation and knows what it means, I wouldn't be letting him do that. Risks of infection and accidental rupture of membranes (yes it can happen with self checking, even OBs and MWs accidentally do it sometiems) can happen. If the membranes do rupture you have a risk of cord prolapse and infection. Dialation really means nothing. It will not tell you how soon labor or birth will be. Midwives in other countries sometimes never check for dialation unless there seems to be a problem, and there is more to it then just dialation. Effacment also plays a part and an unskilled person will not know how to check/tell how far along you are. For most people labor will eventually happen, it is only a small % of people who truly do need intervention to get it started.


----------



## amjon

mommy2beof3 said:


> how did you break your water just woundering

I put my finger in to check and felt the water, so popped it with my nail.


----------



## Nix

I agree that it is not a good idea to break your own waters. 

When a midwife does this they check that the head is down enough and that they cannot feel the cord pulsating - not something your partner would be experienced at. If the cord does slip down after they break the waters they have to keep their fingers inside you holding the baby's head off of the cord and it is then a mad dash to theatre with the midwife on your bed travelling down the corridor and keeping her fingers in place until the baby is taken out during a section - this is something that is very painful and difficult for the midwife usually giving giving them purple fingers and it is very dangerous for your baby. I'm pretty sure if your partner attempted to do this it would be impossible to keep up whilst waiting for an ambulance getting all the way there and then all the way to theatre.

Not trying to scare anybody just think it is important for you to know the risks if this is what you are planning to do. 

xxx


----------



## Nix

Sorry me again - not sure if you meant you wanted to break your water or if you was just checking if it was a risk or not. Sometimes midwives accidentally break the waters when doing a normal examination so can be easily done by accident xx


----------



## Jayagopee

amjon said:


> I broke my water, but it was already in the birth canal. It was causing pressure and was uncomfortable. It felt much better after I broke it. (Luckily I was on the toilet at the time, so it all went in there.

how much weeks were you??


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

This thread is from 2012....


----------



## Bevziibubble

Locking. Old thread.


----------

